# Here comes the PR tour from Anjali Ramkissoon



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

It's all about her...


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Man, I just cannot imagine how crappy she feels after seeing the video and realizing what she did after sobering up. The driver likely deserves more than whatever it is he took as a settlement from her that night. I bet he is kicking himself that he didn't take it further and actually have her arrested.

I am actually kind of impressed she is going out and facing the music about her actions. She is likely over $200,000+ in debt from med school and really needs to be able to finish her residency to be able to work to pay that back. One drunken night could cost her the future of her career and keep her in an overwhelming amount of debt.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

That girl needs to learn some coping skills, goddamn. Medicine isn't a low stress profession and if all it takes for her to go off the deep end is some personal drama...I say this with nothing but sincerity - she needs therapy, it would help her out.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

The driver should be featured as a good young man who handled a volatile situation calmly to express what was going in his head when all this craziness unfolded.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

If this hadn't been recorded she'd be back out the following weekend behaving in the exact same manner. And there are hundreds like her all across the country, encouraged by barrel-scraping rates to treat our cars like extensions of their frat/sorority houses. Except in these cases the abuse we sop up goes unrecorded and unnoticed.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

She is so full of crap. "Its not me" "I had a bad night" "My dad was in the hospital" "I broke up with my boyfriend" "death threats". Suddenly she is the victim. I'd like to talk to her boyfriend to she what she is really like. Her home address was let out. Really how does that happen??


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

I think she should be allowed to finish medical school. She'll end up going to another country to practice medicine.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Another thing why is the media spending so much time defending her?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Kmiles said:


> I think she should be allowed to finish medical school. She'll end up going to another country to practice medicine.


She IS done with medical school. She's an MD. She's not yet board certified, which will occur with a successful completion of her residency. But she is a qualified doctor. Just not a attending physician.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I like how they portray this as her worst day and worst behavior. That's not in evidence, she just got caught this time.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> I like how they portray this as her worst day and worst behavior. That's not in evidence, she just got caught this time.


I agree. 
Wait until the other shoe drops: somebody comes with evidence she did the same to them. This kind of personality deficiency cannot be explained as a one off incident.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I agree.
> Wait until the other shoe drops: somebody comes with evidence she did the same to them. This kind of personality deficiency cannot be explained as a one off incident.


Same with the taco bell guy. People don't act like that just once, especially drunk.

If these incidents don't convince drivers to have dash cams and self defense weapons, I don't know what will.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Same with the taco bell guy. People don't act like that just once, especially drunk.
> 
> If these incidents don't convince drivers to have dash cams and self defense weapons, I don't know what will.


You're so right! People don't act like that just once. The Taco Bell guy came this little special one act like this probably pretty regularly because of their narcissism. They both just happened to get caught on video.

It's like saying Mel Gibson wasn't anti-sematic before he got caught being anti- Semitic.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

PTUber said:


> She is so full of crap. "Its not me" "I had a bad night" "My dad was in the hospital" "I broke up with my boyfriend" "death threats". Suddenly she is the victim. I'd like to talk to her boyfriend to she what she is really like. Her home address was let out. Really how does that happen??


She is going through a very stressful period, ok. We need to stand behind her and um...er...look at that ass!! What was I saying?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Idunno said:


> She is going through a very stressful period, ok. We need to stand behind her and um...er...look at that ass!! What was I saying?


A blast from the past, for you:


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Who does she know to get to opebly appolgize with a big lead up from the reporter?....lets find out...whos your daddy?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> Who does she know to get to opebly appolgize with a big lead up from the reporter?....lets find out...whos your daddy?


She hired a PR firm to try and help save her job


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> She hired a PR firm to try and help save her job


thats alot of dough for a student. No there is something else going on here.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> thats alot of dough for a student. No there is something else going on here.


got a hunch, find the fiancees name and you will find the funds.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

She's literally a 2/10.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> She hired a PR firm to try and help save her job


Sounds about right, she was coached on what to say on TV... Now she needs to hire someone to teach her real life manners. A dog trainer?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> thats alot of dough for a student. No there is something else going on here.


She's not a student. She's a practicing resident. It's like an internship into a specialty where she can then be an attending physician, but she has an MD.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

JimS said:


> She's not a student. She's a practicing resident. It's like an internship into a specialty where she can then be an attending physician, but she has an MD.


she also has a secretary mother, and a truck driver father...who she lives with..an md makes good money, but not enough to buy a spot on nightline.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Fake tears & apologies. Her @ss is sorry cause she was caught.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Fake tears & apologies. Her @ss is sorry cause she was caught.


shes not sorry she was caught, shes sorry shes a victim of cyberbullying for a momentary lapse in reason...kinda like a drunken vehicular homicide, you cant just say that you werent yourself that night .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

She wasn't even drunk in the video. That was her regular character. Not sure why people keep saying she was drunk. She's a psycho. It's like Dr Jekyll amd Mr Hyde


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Meh - so she lost her doctor job. Being a doctor is over rated anyhow.

She could always become an UBER driver to make the _*real *_life changing money.
Oops... Scratch that idea too. Uber suspended her account.

Try Lyft, Anjali. Just don't count on many tips with your shit attitude.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> she also has a secretary mother, and a truck driver father...who she lives with..an md makes good money, but not enough to buy a spot on nightline.


And an attorney sister. (god bless her parents)


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And an attorney sister. (god bless her parents)


no kidding, mom and pop slugged through a blue collar life and raised this entitled gal?god blessem is right.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> no kidding, mom and pop slugged through a blue collar life and raised this entitled gal?god blessem is right.


IMO, anyone trying to psychoanalyze this woman (including ME) from the media exposure she's received is just venting.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> IMO, anyone trying to psychoanalyze this woman (including ME) from the media exposure she's received is just venting.


 No...if she had committed vehicular manslaughter and was drunk, nobody would be saying that she was not herself, or that she was having a bad day, she ausaulted the driver MULTIPLE TIMES. having a bad day and then drinking and commiting a crime? Jail is full of people like this..none of them get a P.R. makeover. Sorry she does not get to play the victim in this case just becuase she looks great in a bikinini and someone in her family or circle of friends has connections to the media.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> No...if she had committed vehicular manslaughter and was drunk, nobody would be saying that she was not herself, or that she was having a bad day,


I hear you - but disagree. Inebriation is not an excuse for bad behavior... but we can't pretend that a drunken outrage is somehow typical of someone's personality. Bad days and stupid choices DO happen. Someone who would normally lash out can end up lashing out. Ever lost your temper? Ever lost your temper when drunk? Ever lost your temper when drunk in the midst of a really bad day? It happens. If this hadn't been video-ed and gone viral, it would have been between her & the driver... and if he's ok with how it ended, so am I. Is all foder for us to discuss the wh'ys, how's and whatfor's? ABSOLUTELY. But I make a mistake when jumping to conclusion based on just the limited 'facts' of that moment. I'm not so perfect to stand in judgement of her life - the incident, sure - but not her life.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I hear you - but disagree. Inebriation is not an excuse for bad behavior... but we can't pretend that a drunken outrage is somehow typical of someone's personality. Bad days and stupid choices DO happen. Someone who would normally lash out can end up lashing out. Ever lost your temper? Ever lost your temper when drunk? Ever lost your temper when drunk in the midst of a really bad day? It happens. If this hadn't been video-ed and gone viral, it would have been between her & the driver... and if he's ok with how it ended, so am I. Is all foder for us to discuss the wh'ys, how's and whatfor's? ABSOLUTELY. But I make a mistake when jumping to conclusion based on just the limited 'facts' of that moment. I'm not so perfect to stand in judgement of her life - the incident, sure - but not her life.


good point. i just cant phathom why she gets a p.r. make over, should her life be ruined for this? Maybee not, i never looked at it this way. Thanks.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> She hired a PR firm to try and help save her job


How do you know this? What firm?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> How do you know this? What firm?


"I've been indeed suspended," she said, "and I don't even know when I'm going to get back to work. I'm getting a lawyer and a public relations firm but I don't know if it's going to do any good.

http://www.gossipextra.com/2016/01/...-attack-talks-to-gossip-extra-interview-5611/


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


----------

